# 2k Chaos Dwarf



## OgreChubbs

Hey guys I stumbled on my christmass gift and my girl said just take it since the suprise is runed. So I painted up 3 chaod dwarf sorc. and then thought wth I better make and army list. I know very little of what a chaos dwarf army should look like so feel free to strip this to the bare bones.

Chaos Dwarfs: 2k

Lord/Heroes = 692
Sorcerer- Prophet : Lvl 4 wizard = 300
Daemonsmith sorcerer : lvl 2 = 130
Daemonsmith sorcerer : lvl 2 = 130
Infernal Castellan : Shield - bsb = 132
Core: 784
20 Chaos Dwarf Infernal Guard : Command - Hailshot blunderbusses = 392
20 Chaos Dwarf Infernal Guard : Command - Hailshot blunderbusses = 392
Special:
6 Bull Centaur Renders: additional hand weapon - Command = 295 
Rare: 
Dreadquake mortar : Slave ogre = 115
Dreadquake mortar : Slave ogre = 115


----------



## Creon

OgreChubbs said:


> Hey guys I stumbled on my christmass gift and my girl said just take it since the suprise is runed. So I painted up 3 chaod dwarf sorc. and then thought wth I better make and army list. I know very little of what a chaos dwarf army should look like so feel free to strip this to the bare bones.
> 
> Chaos Dwarfs: 2k
> 
> Lord/Heroes = 692
> Sorcerer- Prophet : Lvl 4 wizard = 300
> Daemonsmith sorcerer : lvl 2 = 130
> Daemonsmith sorcerer : lvl 2 = 130
> Infernal Castellan : Shield - bsb = 132


*I don't like two Demonsmiths, and you need a dispel scroll, so I'd drop one smith and add dispel. Or drop the Prophet entirely, I think he's over-costed, and keep the second sorcerer with some magic items, like the Gauntlets of Barak.*


> Core: 784
> 20 Chaos Dwarf Infernal Guard : Command - Hailshot blunderbusses = 392
> 20 Chaos Dwarf Infernal Guard : Command - Hailshot blunderbusses = 392


*Nothing wrong here. *


> Special:
> 6 Bull Centaur Renders: additional hand weapon - Command = 295


*Six is quite a lot of points at this level. I'd suggest 4 instead.*


> Rare:
> Dreadquake mortar : Slave ogre = 115
> Dreadquake mortar : Slave ogre = 115


*
If you drop the Lord, you can afford a K'dai Destroyer, which I think is a better spending of points. *


----------

